# Scare tactics



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

The 40k universe is a scary place with all the planet corrupting daemons, star consuming gods and all, I just wondered how do you convey that terror through to your opponents on the battlefeld.

For me it has to be a mixture of carnifexes tooled up for maximum hits against the enamy.

and biovores, they a good way of keeping the enamy right where you want them.

How 'bout you


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Pop shrike and assault termies together, infiltrate and watch the terror.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Squadrons of Leman Russ Demolishers with sponson mounted plasma and melta weaponry.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

whip out my... akatalilo


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

Leamon russ + plasma, thats scary :scare:
Shrik and terminators are preaty bad too, just slightly less so for me


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Dual Lash and Plague marines ins't 'scary' but you know you're in for a hard fight. Same with Mechar lists and triple rail heads.

Scary units though...hmm

Elzilla lists are always scary, especially at 1k and below. 
Green tide can be visually intimidating.
Necron Phalanx.
Rhino spam.

To be fair, any well painted army, of whatever race, is very intimidating to face. As it shows that the person in control of the army knows how to play it well, has spend alot of time on it and most importantly, probably knows the weaknessess of his own army, and will look to explot yours.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

I posted something like this earlier, but due to the fact that the IG unit "deathstrike missile launcher" does not have an official model, I would show up to a game with a 30 year old rusted up tonka truck with a 2 liter bottle of pop taped to it crudely labeled DETHSTRIKE MISLE 

May work.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

30 man Grot mob

Fuck yea


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

i havent played a game before but my whole army


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

St. Celestine. A SC that revives if you pass ld10. Whats not to be scared about.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey another guard player hi


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

LJT_123 said:


> 30 man Grot mob


I'v seen worse than that, although maby its just my 'get close and see what happens' style that makes it less worrying. 

what was the range on grot guns again?


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I think my 200+ orks are scary enough


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Two Monoliths. 

Easy, right, just phase them out?

Many have tried. Only two have succeeded.:biggrin:


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Two Monoliths.
> 
> Easy, right, just phase them out?
> 
> Many have tried. Only two have succeeded.:biggrin:


I groan heavily whenever I see a monolith come into play. Melta does shit all against it, and my witch hunters aren't exactly las cannon heavy. The only thing that can do anything decent against it is my penitent engine, and that is generally blown up before it manages to get to it.


----------



## NerdExtrodinare (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha, whenever people say scare tactics I think of a literal moral nightmare of a nightmare shroud ten pariah's and The Deceiver. But yeah, dropping monoliths on them tends to be more effective.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Generally, a field full of a spammed unit that is powerful. 3 railheads, 3 fire prisms, 9 oblits, 2-3 mono's, 3 vindicators, piles of Leman Russ'... just seeing spam of a single thing makes you think... well, I only planned to go against 1... not 3. Or in oblits case... 9.

Unit wise... Terms generally spark fear in people, as well as any MC like Avatar, Nightbringer, Fexes, Tyrgon.

No one does scare best though then horde lists though. Just seeing a board full of units and the thoughts of... how can I deal with all of that. Thats my definition of scare tactics.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

To strike terror into the heart of the oponent, I have Hannah. Hannah is a Ball Peen hammer which I take out, and set on the side of the table, just so people don't get overly excited. People sometimes get more worried that im going to smash their models, or their face than on the actual game. 

Cheating? I think not

Psychological warfare? Indeed


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

johnnymajic said:


> To strike terror into the heart of the oponent, I have Hannah. Hannah is a Ball Peen hammer which I take out, and set on the side of the table, just so people don't get overly excited. People sometimes get more worried that im going to smash their models, or their face than on the actual game.
> 
> Cheating? I think not
> 
> Psychological warfare? Indeed


THATS GREAT!!!! I'm going to start bring a hammer with me from now on. Who needs to field an army to intimidate... a single ball peen hammer sitting on the end of the table will strike more fear in people then any painted pieces of plastic.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Just be careful when you bring it out, some people will refuse to play you because you're using a weapon, i just always say its a good luck charm , and then they usually just accept it


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally, I would suggest bringing a meat tenderizer and tell your opponent you use it to maintain morale in your army


----------



## Jono (Feb 2, 2010)

I name all my MC's, odd I know but it makes people feel an emotional connection to my models... sometimes they like to see the trials and epic achievements of the dude with a name and don't shoot them. everyone knows to avoid Barry, he strikes fear. Barry the bloodthrister.

Oddly enough, Reginald the Daemon prince is last to die in about 80% of my games. Maybe lack of intimidating name makes people think hes not scary.

Scott the purple daemon prince... well hes cannon fodder, and always first to die.

Need to think of some equally scary yet heart warming names for my Nid MC's now. Terry the Trygon obviously and perhaps Harry the Hive Tyrant.


----------



## Stridermac1 (Mar 11, 2010)

If you were versing footsloging orks a squadron of 3 leman russ punishers would be nasty. Nobody wants to be on the recieving end of 60 shots (not including sponser weapons


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I usually play an all reserve/outflanking list. A lot of players find wandering around the table for a turn or two waiting for the Guard to swoop... unnerving.


----------



## nivik (Mar 16, 2010)

2 legion of the damned on 4th turn. do u know how scary 20 fearless and relentless space marines with 3 up invulnerability saves on the 4th turn when u get 2 reroll the scatter XD


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stridermac1 said:


> If you were versing footsloging orks a squadron of 3 leman russ punishers would be nasty. Nobody wants to be on the recieving end of 60 shots (not including sponser weapons


Yes they do when that translates to about 6 wounds.


----------



## wannabepl47 (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Yes they do when that translates to about 6 wounds.



Thanks for that, I'm sure the poster will be sure to never mention, or even let the thought of such an inferior unit pass through his head again. I mean if he would have run the numbers first he would have seen that the scare tactics to points ratio could have been much higher by running the standard Leman Russ. The Punisher just doesn't hold up in fun discussion like it used to it seems.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

*OK Against Orks*

What about 3 Dakka preds straight up the middle.On guard or ork or nids


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I rather like my 3 Land Raiders. People know they're just brimming full of Berzerkers and Kharn as well. If they make your lines there's gonna be one very happy Khorne :grin:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

40+ genestealers sneaking about (sides of table, infiltrating, fleeting) 
there is no where for you to hide!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

As much Death Company as possible.

I win.


----------



## telemicus (Apr 10, 2010)

6 Land Raider's CSM and I think BA are the only list's that can pull this off in 2000 point games. Its a low model count like 26 for CSM, don't know about BA though.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Black Templar with each Crusader Squad having its own Land Raider Crusader as a dedicated transport!

Field three of theses and the opponent freaks out!!!! It is pretty funny


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well when your running 6 land raiders that tends to scare people off


----------

